# Tablets: Paying €85/mth, online €30/mth & according IMT €41/mth.



## allthedoyles (24 Oct 2010)

I presently pay €85 per month for 28 tablets under prescription .

I know the same tablets can be bought online for around € 30 for a months supply.

However I now see that the Irish Medical Times are stating that these tablets should cost € 41 for a months supply .

Who do I believe - My local Pharmacy or the Irish Medical Times ?

Their website is www.imt.ie


----------



## joanmul (25 Oct 2010)

A friend of mine was getting a prescription in a pharmacist and asked what it would cost her. I forget the price she was quoted but she said no thanks, I'll go elsewhere. She did and got it for a lot less.


----------



## woodbine (25 Oct 2010)

i wonder is it a generic brand that the IMT referred to. if so, you could ask your doctor to prescribe those instead of the brand you're on at the moment.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Oct 2010)

This key post How can I cut the cost of my regular prescription might offer some advice.


----------



## Complainer (25 Oct 2010)

I've found that shopping around with Irish pharmacies doesn't make a whole lot of difference, because the prices are agreed at Govt level. It seems strange to have the kind of difference that you mention here. I think you could mention the name of the drug and the prices here, without breaching the 'no medical questions' guideline.


----------



## allthedoyles (25 Oct 2010)

Complainer said:


> I've found that shopping around with Irish pharmacies doesn't make a whole lot of difference, because the prices are agreed at Govt level. It seems strange to have the kind of difference that you mention here. *I think you could mention the name of the drug and the prices here, without breaching the 'no medical questions' guideline.*


 


Nexium 40mg €41.23 - see attached link from Irish Medical Times for details :

http://www.imt.ie/opinion/letters/2010/02/doctors-should-be-aware-of-wider-need-on-costs.html


----------



## fizzelina (25 Oct 2010)

Last year I got a packet of Lemsip in my local adrian dunnes for €5.69 and then out of curiousity priced it in the Boots which is also on the same street and it was €3.69!! So I went back to the first chemist told them I could get it 4 doors down for €3.69 and wanted a refund and they gave it. It was the principle of ripping off sick people that really bothered me. People say a lot about Boots causing local chemists to close etc but those local chemists must be making a fortune charging some of the prices they do. Besides I find my local Boots has the best customer service.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Oct 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Besides I find my local Boots has the best customer service.



Besides giving points and therefore getting free items, many 3 for 2 offers and regularly sending out special offer coupons.


----------



## z107 (25 Oct 2010)

> So I went back to the first chemist told them I could get it 4 doors down for €3.69 and wanted a refund and they gave it.


I wonder if Boots would have issued a refund, if you found an item cheaper elsewhere?


----------



## demoivre (26 Oct 2010)

allthedoyles said:


> I know the same tablets can be bought online for around € 30 for a months supply.



From an Irish retailer ? Seems very cheap !


----------



## allthedoyles (26 Oct 2010)

No - from retailer link below :

We hav'nt done research yet though and will probably have to add on duty , vat and shipping charges , so it may well cost close to €85 euro at the end of the day .

[broken link removed]


----------



## demoivre (26 Oct 2010)

allthedoyles said:


> No - from retailer link below :
> 
> We hav'nt done research yet though and will probably have to add on duty , vat and shipping charges , so it may well cost close to €85 euro at the end of the day .
> 
> [broken link removed]



AFAIK   It is illegal to import drugs by post from outside the state into Ireland  without a licence, even if you have a prescription for these items and  they are for personal use.


----------



## allthedoyles (26 Oct 2010)

We have no intention of breaking the law - a quick google of '' buy nexium online '' just shows how much cheaper these tablets can be bought for outside of Ireland .

Refer to the opening question and you will see that our main concern is , who do we believe , - our local pharmacy or an article in the Irish Medical Times .

This tablet is costing us € 3.35 each , - which means a months supply is € 100.50 .

We  hope that someone reading this on aam is qualified to give us a reasonable answer.

We would like to know if the price of this tablet is the same in all pharmacies , or can we buy cheaper if we shop around .


----------



## Protocol (26 Oct 2010)

Have a search here:

www.pcrs.ie

It is the website of the HSE's Primary Care Reimbursement system, that pays pharmacies.


----------



## Protocol (26 Oct 2010)

Codex  Description  Reimbursement PriceCoding Instruction
32265 Nexium (B & S Healthcare) Tabs. 20 mg. 28 (A)€27.8
161450Nexium (B & S Healthcare) Tabs. 20 mg. 7 (A)€6.95
61451Nexium (B & S Healthcare) Tabs. 40 mg. 14 (A)€21.46
32267Nexium (B & S Healthcare) Tabs. 40 mg. 28 (A)€43.98
37021Nexium (G & A Licensing Ltd.) Gastro-resistant Tabs. 20 mg. 28 (A)€28.53
6539Nexium (G & A Licensing Ltd.) Tabs. 40 mg. 28 (A)€43.99
36519Nexium (Imbat Ltd.) Tabs. 20 mg. 28 (A)€28.53
6554Nexium (Imbat Ltd.) Tabs. 40 mg. 28 (A)€43.98
61438Nexium (McDowell Pharmaceuticals) Tabs. 20 mg. 28 (A)€28.56
1439Nexium (McDowell Pharmaceuticals) Tabs. 40 mg. 28 (A)€43.99


----------



## Protocol (27 Oct 2010)

Please note that these may be the reimbursed price, not the DPS retail price.


----------



## huskerdu (27 Oct 2010)

Protocol said:


> Please note that these may be the reimbursed price, not the DPS retail price.



For the benefit of the rest of us, can you explain what the reimbursed price means ?

Thanks


----------



## Protocol (27 Oct 2010)

Ex-factory cost of drugs is fixed by negotiations between the State and the suppliers.

The HSE now pay a 10% wholesale mark-up.

So ex-factory cost + 10% = reimbursable cost.

Pharmacies get paid this price when they dispense, plus a retail margin, plus a fee.

GMS margin = 0%
DPS margin = 20%

The new deal offers pharmacies a 5 euro fee per prescription, for the first 20,000 transactions. This is a big increase on the old fees.


----------



## Protocol (27 Oct 2010)

[SIZE=+1]*Search*[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Results *1* - *10* of about *52* for *DRUG PRICES*. Search took *0.37* seconds. [/SIZE]
Next....
[SIZE=-2]*[MS WORD]*[/SIZE] New HSE *Drug* *Prices* from 1 July 2009
New HSE *Drug* *Prices* from 1 July 2009. In accordance with regulations *...* the fee. *Drug*
Payment and Long Term Illness Schemes *Prices*. - A reduction *...* 
www.hse.ie/eng/about/Who/Top_30_DPS_Products_Explanatory_Note.doc 
[SIZE=-2]*[PDF]*[/SIZE] CEO Report 10 September 2009
*...* This latest move to lower medicine *prices* is part of an ongoing programme started *...*
who terminated their contract resume service under the State *Drug*’s Schemes *...* 
www.hse.ie/eng/about/Who/Board_Members/ceorpts/sept09ceorpt.pdf
[ More results from www.hse.ie/eng/about/Who ] 
[SIZE=-2][/SIZE]HSE.ie - Health Service Executive Website - HSE Contingency *...*
*...* “The operation of the Methadone service is completely unrelated to the recent reforms
of wholesale *drug* *prices* and it is difficult to understand the *...* 
www.hse.ie/eng/services/newscentre/2007_Archive/October_2007/HSE_Contingency_Arrangements_to_Counter_Withdrawal_of_Pharmacists_from_Methadone_Protocol.html - 18k


----------



## allthedoyles (2 Nov 2010)

Protocol said:


> Codex Description Reimbursement PriceCoding Instruction
> 32267Nexium (B & S Healthcare) Tabs. 40 mg. 28 (A)€43.98
> 6539Nexium (G & A Licensing Ltd.) Tabs. 40 mg. 28 (A)€43.99
> *6554Nexium (Imbat Ltd.) Tabs. 40 mg. 28 (A)€43.98*
> 1439Nexium (McDowell Pharmaceuticals) Tabs. 40 mg. 28 (A)€43.99


 
Thanks for your input protocol. - Today we paid €77 for 28 in another pharmacy 20 miles away from our local pharmacy.

I suppose if you take a figure of €44.00 and add the mark-up of 20 % plus dispenser fee  €6.00 and then add 21% VAT , it would take the cost of these tablets at shop counter to close to €75.00

They are expensive , but I always believed that '' your health is your wealth '' 

We will of course be re-imbursed at year end - through medical expenses with 20% of the overall cost .


----------



## Marietta (2 Nov 2010)

allthedoyles said:


> No - from retailer link below :
> 
> We hav'nt done research yet though and will probably have to add on duty , vat and shipping charges , so it may well cost close to €85 euro at the end of the day .
> 
> [broken link removed]


 

I recently dealt with these, they give out three months medication at a time and charge $50 for delivery. They asked for the perscription and money order up front and I saved myself a small fortune. In future I intend to send all my perscriptions to Canada.


----------



## Complainer (2 Nov 2010)

Did you have to post the prescription, or did they accept a scanned copy?

Did the $50 charge not eliminate much of the savings?


----------



## irishmoss (2 Nov 2010)

Marietta it's illegal to do this


----------



## Protocol (2 Nov 2010)

allthedoyles said:


> Thanks for your input protocol. - Today we paid €77 for 28 in another pharmacy 20 miles away from our local pharmacy.
> 
> I suppose if you take a figure of €44.00 and add the mark-up of 20 % plus dispenser fee €6.00 and then add 21% VAT , it would take the cost of these tablets at shop counter to close to €75.00


 
VAT is charged on prescription drugs at 0% for oral and 21% for other drugs 
 
The dispensing fee is 5.00 max.

If there isn't VAT, how can we explain the 77 price??

I hope it's not:

44 * 1.50 (old 50% DPS margin) = 66 + 5 fee = 71?????


----------



## Ash 22 (4 Nov 2010)

These tablets are seemingly a fraction of the price in Northern Ireland but whats the situation when you have a repeat prescription can you actually get 6 boxes at a time or can a chemist just give one box per month out?


----------



## truthseeker (4 Nov 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> These tablets are seemingly a fraction of the price in Northern Ireland but whats the situation when you have a repeat prescription can you actually get 6 boxes at a time or can a chemist just give one box per month out?


 
Well certainly in my local chemist you can fill the repeat all at once - I always do so as to avoid 6 dispensary fees.


----------



## fizzelina (4 Nov 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Well certainly in my local chemist you can fill the repeat all at once - I always do so as to avoid 6 dispensary fees.


 It depends, the drug payment scheme has meant for me in the past I could only fill 1 each month as otherwise I'd effectively get 5 months free since if I got all 6 months in the same calendar month I'd hit the DPS limit after the 1st one (hope I explained that correctly...)


----------



## huskerdu (4 Nov 2010)

fizzelina said:


> It depends, the drug payment scheme has meant for me in the past I could only fill 1 each month as otherwise I'd effectively get 5 months free since if I got all 6 months in the same calendar month I'd hit the DPS limit after the 1st one (hope I explained that correctly...)



This is true. If the cost is over the DPS monthly max, they will only dispense one months medication each month. 

Also, there are some drugs that are only allowed by dispensed one month at a time, because of the risk of overdose.


----------



## truthseeker (4 Nov 2010)

fizzelina said:


> It depends, the drug payment scheme has meant for me in the past I could only fill 1 each month as otherwise I'd effectively get 5 months free since if I got all 6 months in the same calendar month I'd hit the DPS limit after the 1st one (hope I explained that correctly...)


 
Ah I get you - sorry, I hadnt thought of that actually. But presumably if you were going up North you wouldnt be using the DPS scheme?


----------

